# 4790k - Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Corsair H110i GTX ?



## Pollyx3 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich brauche eure Hilfe, zuerst meine PC Specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K @Offset Voltage -0.050
CPU Kühler: Scythe Ninja 3
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VII Hero
RAM: G.Skill TridentX 16GB, DDR3-2400

Nun zu meinem Problem, mit meinem derzeitigen CPU Kühler erreiche ich bei Prime oder kurzzeitig auch beim Spielen in CSGO Temperaturen von 80-85°C, wenn alle Lüfter voll aufdrehen ca. 70°C.
Jetzt möchte ich mir einen neuen CPU Kühler besorgen um möglichst bessere Temperaturen zu bekommen, gedacht habe ich entweder an den Dark Rock Pro 3 von BeQuiet oder an die H110i GTX von Corsair.
Hat vllt. schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer dieser CPU+Kühler Kombinationen und kann mir sagen wie die Temperaturen dort ungefähr sind bzw. ob er zufrieden damit ist ?

Ansonsten bin ich auch über alle anderen Erfahrungsberichte oder Tipps froh.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Oktober 2015)

Bei einer AiO-Wakü nicht die Corsair, sondern eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) für 65€ und die vier Lüfter auf 500-700 U/min einstellen.

Der Dark Rock Pro 3 geht in Ordnung, als Alternativen kommen u.a. auch ein Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543) oder Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729) infrage. Beide liefern bei einer geringen Lautstärke eine höhere Kühlleistung als dein Scythe Ninja 3.

Die AiO braucht im Deckel allerdings einiges an Platz und beim True Spirit musst du auf die Höhe von 170mm achten.


----------



## Pollyx3 (25. Oktober 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei einer AiO-Wakü nicht die Corsair, sondern eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) für 65€ und die vier Lüfter auf 500-700 U/min einstellen.
> 
> Der Dark Rock Pro 3 geht in Ordnung, als Alternativen kommen u.a. auch ein Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543) oder Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729) infrage. Beide liefern bei einer geringen Lautstärke eine höhere Kühlleistung als dein Scythe Ninja 3.
> 
> Die AiO braucht im Deckel allerdings einiges an Platz und beim True Spirit musst du auf die Höhe von 170mm achten.



Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort, die AiO hört sich nicht schlecht an, Platz sollte auch genug da sein, werde mir als Gehäuse das Silent Base 800 von BeQuiet holen, leider gibt es noch keine Testbericht zu der AiO oder ich finde zumindest keine.


----------



## matti30 (25. Oktober 2015)

warum nicht Corsair? Habe selbst eine H100i GTX und bin begeistert. Klar ist die Pumpe bei voller Drehzahl gut zu hören, aber im quiet Modus sieht das anders aus. Da höre ich nämlich nix mehr. Die Lüfter würde ich aber auch bei der H100i GTX tauschen. Es reichen aber schon 2. Habe selbst 2 NF-F12 PWM und die drehen so langsam es geht und kühlen meinen 5820K mit 4Ghz dennoch sehr gut.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Oktober 2015)

matti30 schrieb:


> warum nicht Corsair? Habe selbst eine H100i GTX und bin begeistert. Klar ist die Pumpe bei voller Drehzahl gut zu hören, aber im quiet Modus sieht das anders aus. Da höre ich nämlich nix mehr. Die Lüfter würde ich aber auch bei der H100i GTX tauschen. Es reichen aber schon 2. Habe selbst 2 NF-F12 PWM und die drehen so langsam es geht und kühlen meinen 5820K mit 4Ghz dennoch sehr gut.



Weil mir kein Grund einfällt, wieso er den Aufpreis von 50€ für die H100i GTX bezahlen und dann noch 30€ für die beiden Noctua Lüfter investieren sollte.

Push-Pull bei dem 38mm tiefen Radiator der Arctic AiO ermöglicht bei einer geringen Lüfterdrehzahl (=geringere Laustärke) weiterhin eine gute Kühlleistung.




Pollyx3 schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort, die AiO hört  sich nicht schlecht an, Platz sollte auch genug da sein, werde mir als  Gehäuse das Silent Base 800 von BeQuiet holen, leider gibt es noch keine  Testbericht zu der AiO oder ich finde zumindest keine.



Die ist erst seit kurzer Zeit auf dem Markt, deswegen gibt es noch keine Testberichte. Arctic haben ihre erste AiO-Wakü allerdings 2012 auf den Markt gebracht und sind dementsprechend in diesem Segment auch keine Neulinge mehr. Dass sie diese AiO-Wakü völlig vergeigt haben kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Zum Platzangebot einer AiO-Wakü im BQ 800 habe ich noch folgende Infos gefunden:




> Für den Einsatz von 240mm-Radiatoren hat sich be quiet! etwas Cleveres  einfallen lassen. Durch die quer angeordneten Langlöcher kann der  Radiator in Richtung Seitenwand verschoben werden und so genügend Raum  für Mainboard mit Kühlelementen geschaffen werden. Dank des  Platzangebotes im Deckel kann bei der Installation eines 240  mm-Radiators sogar eine Push-Pull-Belüftung installiert werden. Die  großzügigen Belüftungsschlitze bieten genug Platz, damit die große  Luftmenge entweichen kann.




Info vom Be Quiet Support:




> Ich habe diese WaKü nicht vorliegen, ich möchte Dir aber grundsätzlich  den Einbau einer 240er WaKü empfehlen. Unser Gehäuse bietet für dieses  Format eine leicht versetze Montagemöglichkeit, der Kühlkörper sollte  "normal" installiert werden können. Bei diesem Format gibt es notfalls  auch die Möglichkeit den Kühlkörper im Deckel, die Lüfter im Chassis zu  installieren.


----------



## sonic1monkey (26. Oktober 2015)

mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 komme ich auf gut 60°C unter last mit einem 2600k @ 4ghz ( silent modus, glaube 600rpm, dreht nicht hoch unterlast)

Da deine cpu weniger hitze produziert wird es ähnlich oder kühler sein.


----------



## Pollyx3 (26. Oktober 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Weil mir kein Grund einfällt, wieso er den Aufpreis von 50€ für die H100i GTX bezahlen und dann noch 30€ für die beiden Noctua Lüfter investieren sollte.
> 
> Push-Pull bei dem 38mm tiefen Radiator der Arctic AiO ermöglicht bei einer geringen Lüfterdrehzahl (=geringere Laustärke) weiterhin eine gute Kühlleistung.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe, ich denke ich werde mir die AiO erstmal bestellen, mal schauen wie gut die ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Oktober 2015)

Naja, die besagte AiO von Arctic ist theoretisch immernoch eine Budget-Lösung.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass auch teils wesentlich teurere AiOs nicht besonders leise sind, dann würde ich auch hier nicht all zu hohe Erwartungen ansetzen.
Bei der Temperatur mag das vermutlich weniger kritisch ausfallen...

Den Dark Rock Pro 3 kann ich empfehlen, wenn man einen leisen, kühlen und verhältnismäßig relativ günstigen Luftkühler in der oberen Liga sucht.
Die Montage ist für ungeübte Hände etwas frickelig, aber das macht man in der Regel ja auch nur ein mal 
Alternativ wäre auch der Macho X2 eine sehr gute Wahl. Der läuft zwar fix auf 800 U/min, kann dafür aber mit jedem (wesentlich teureren) Doppelturm-Kühler mithalten.

Die würde ich beide ehrlich gesagt auch einer günstigen AiO vorziehen.
Vor allem, wenn man sich für ein Produkt entscheiden möchte, über das bisher noch keinerlei Feedback vorliegt.


----------

